

Will hackers from Singapore please stand up? - singapura

Hello ... I would like to network with fellow Hackers from Singapore.<p>What startups are you guys in?<p>I am in the midst of launching my startup by the end of the year and am trying to save some money for web servers and stuff...<p>If anyone of you have any 'lobangs' (If you're a Singaporean, you'll know what that means) for a job vacancy that does not restrict employees from moonlighting (on my own personal projects), do let me know..<p>Thanks!
======
sivers
I'm here, and easy to reach. <http://sivers.org/about>

But you'd be better off reaching people through Hackerspace
<http://hackerspace.sg/>

More specifically, the Google Groups discussion board for Hackerspace:
<http://groups.google.com/group/hackerspacesg/>

Also get involved with Startup Roots : <http://sg.startuproots.org/>

And of course e27 : <http://e27.sg/>

You probably know all this already, but there it is, just in case.

------
ryanteo
Second David's links and suggestions, ping me if you are in Singapore. I'm
from a startup too - <http://www.MedF1.com>.

We can do Teh Tarik, Teh Peng, Milo Peng, Yin Yong.. and kaya toast with 2
runny eggs =)

If you know mobile app development for iPhone/Android, Python, RoR, Haskell,
Scala, web development, I'm pretty sure I can ask around.

We're based in Garag3 - <http://www.garag3.com>. Both NUS and SMU have pretty
active communities.

Ryan

------
davidchua
I'm here :)

I used to have my own startup, but I'm now working as a cubicle rat, although
hoping to return back to paradise soon.

<http://flavors.me/davidchua>

I usually hang around the hackerspacesg discussion board although I haven't
been dropping by hackerspacesg lately.

<http://groups.google.com/group/hackerspacesg/>

I'm available for kopi/teh anytime. Just hola.

